# Remington 715 turning the crappy gun into a happy one!!



## mitch95100 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah we all know it the remington 715 isnt a high end gun, but i aim to make mine one. Everyone says that their just a cheap made gun and i agree but i bought one for pennies and i want to do something with it so can anyone tell me if you can take a remington 700 stock fit it to a 715?


----------

